# Your Top 5 Movies



## Rko_412 (Aug 14, 2006)

What is your top 5 greatest movies?


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

1. Spiderman 2
2. Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Wedding Crashers
4. Lion King
5. Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 14, 2006)

1. The Boondock Saints
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Interview With a Vampire
4. The Notebook [hah weird o.0]
5. Se7en


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Fight Club
3. Se7en
4. American History X
5. The Matrix


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 14, 2006)

In no particular order:
1. Snatch
2. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Saving Private Ryan
5. High Fidelity (I don't know why)


----------



## Red (Aug 14, 2006)

1.Sin city
2.spiderman 1
3Under world 1
4.fantastic four
5.pirates of the carribean.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 16, 2006)

1. Lord of the rings II
2. V for Vendetta
3. StarWars III
4. Scary Movie 3
5. Sin city























































999. And lastly Matrix 3  it sucks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2006)

notcomawhite said:
			
		

> 1. *The Boondock Saints*
> 2. Pulp Fiction
> 3. Interview With a Vampire
> 4. The Notebook [hah weird o.0]
> 5. Se7en



Theres talk of a sequel.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 16, 2006)

Boondock saints was a good film.

1. The Matrix (timeless classic that has inspired generations)
2. Pulp fiction (if you havent seen this gtfo)
3. Snatch (for its sheer comedy brilliance)
4. LOTR: ROTK (will always be remembered)
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail (ive never laughed so much at a film in my life. comedy genious)


----------



## CrystalCypher (Aug 16, 2006)

1. Nightmare On Elm Street 4
2. Nightmare On Elm Street
3. Back To The Future part 1
4. Back To The Future part 2
5. Terminator 2


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally...
5 - Terminator 2: Judgement Day
4 - Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
3 - Pulp Fiction
2 - The Matrix
1 - Spider-Man


----------



## isanon (Aug 17, 2006)

1 leon
2 v for vendetta
3 boondock saints 
4 the hunt for red october
5 matrix







13212131321321321 starship troopers 2 (worst time i ever spent, you are better of waching a grey painted concreet wall dry)


----------



## Suzie (Aug 17, 2006)

1. Van Helsing
2. Constantine
3. Pirates of the Caribbeaneadman's Chest
4. Scary Movie 3
5. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## black ninga (Aug 17, 2006)

1.titanic
2.deep impact
3.8 below
4.final destanation 3
5.poseidon


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

black ninga said:
			
		

> 1.titanic





First person ive met who liked that film...


----------



## Omens (Aug 17, 2006)

Zoolander 
Four Brothers
Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness
40 Year-Old Virgin
Rocky I-V
Anchorman
Joe Dirt
Full Metal Jacket
Freddy Got Fingered
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Donnie Darko


Cut out any 5 you want, they're all my favorite movie, I can't decide, and yes FREDDY GOT FINGERED!! that is a f**king GREAT movie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trias (Aug 17, 2006)

What Dreams May Come...
 Albero Delle Pere...
 Edward Scissorhands...
 Apocalypse Now...
 Before Sunrise...


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Shit, i forgot resevoir dogs!


----------



## black ninga (Aug 18, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> First person ive met who liked that film...




what i like disaster movies.And titanic is a disaster movie.0.0 and its the new on from '97 or '96.not the old brtian one


----------



## Omens (Aug 18, 2006)

black ninga said:
			
		

> what i like disaster movies.And titanic is a disaster movie.0.0 and its the new on from '97 or '96.not the old brtian one



Best part of titanic, besides the boobs, is when the people were jumping off the boat and bouncing off the side, was pretty funny.


----------



## Aecen (Aug 18, 2006)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Sin City
3. The Godfather
4. Lord of the Rings: RotK
5. Shichinin no samurai  (Seven Samurai)


----------



## batanga (Aug 18, 2006)

Naked Gun - From the Files of Police Squad! 
Alien
Aliens
Requiem for a Dream
Lord of the Rings - Return of the King (extended)
Pirates of the Caribbean - Curse of the Black Pearl
Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest

Not in any significant order, my top seven.



+ Snakes on a Plane, though I haven't seen it yet, I know it's gonna be up there with the others.


----------



## slugdude (Aug 18, 2006)

1-5: Snakes on a Plane!!!

It's so filled with pure, raw awsomeness that it takes up all five choices!


----------



## byooki (Aug 24, 2006)

1. Man Bites Dog
2. Living in Oblivion
3. City of God
4. Reservoir Dogs
5. Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 25, 2006)

1. The Phantom of the Opera
2. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. The Shining
4. Moulin Rouge 
5. The Village


----------



## Twizted (Aug 25, 2006)

1) Star Wars Episode V: Empire Strikes Back
2) Seven Samurai
3) Citizen Kane
4) Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi
5) Lost in Translation


----------



## shady0008 (Aug 25, 2006)

1. pulp fiction
2. spiderman 2
3. ong bak
4. jackass: the movie
5. The godfather


----------



## Keme (Aug 25, 2006)

1) Highlander
2) The Empire Strikes Back
3) Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
4) Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom
5) Brotherhood of the Wolf (Le Pacte Des Loups)


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 25, 2006)

Leon the Professional
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
Kill Bill [both]
Silent Hill <3
Snatch


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Seven Samurai
2. Dr. Strangelove or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb
3. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
4. Cool Hand Luke
5. Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Top five movies that are so bad that I love them:

1. The Impossible Kid (I can't believe that fucking midget just jumped a forty foot gorge on a miniature motorcycle going two mph!)

2. Crippled Masters (You can wield a staff with no arms...honest.  Oh and snapping bones obviously sound like crumbled up saltine crackers.)

3. Space Mutiny (They're reaching speeds of three!)

4. The Guy with the Secret Kung Fu (There are two guys and neither of them have any secret kung fu...but they do fight over weight zombies.)

5. Death Machines (Ever seen a movie where the entire plot is three guys in a van busting through walls into random public places and killing everyone inside for no apparent reason?)


----------



## Spectrum (Aug 26, 2006)

1. The Empire Strikes Back
2. Serenity
3. Kill Bill Vol. 2
4. Signs
5. V for Vendetta


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 26, 2006)

Lets see.........

1.Shaun Of The Dead
2.Ichii The Killer
3.Reservoir Dogs
4.Predator
5.Wait Till Dark


----------



## chauronity (Aug 26, 2006)

1.	Blade Runner (1982) 	
	2.	Schindler's List (1993) 	
	3.	Lord of the Rings Extended Trilogy (2001-2003) 	
	4.	The Usual Suspects (1995) 	
	5.	A Clockwork Orange (1971)


The list is tad old thought, i should update it with some moar films


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 26, 2006)

1.Lord of the Rings Extended Trilogy 
2.Pulp Fiction
3.Matrix
4.Batman Begins
5.Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2006)

I only got one movie...

1. Passion of the Christ.


That movie beats all movies no matter how good they are.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 28, 2006)

1 - Empire of the Sun
2 - The Last Emperor
3 - American History X
4 - Capote
5 - Dangerous Lives of the Altar Boys


----------



## Yondy (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Gladiator
2. Sin City
3. V for Vendetta
4. Fight Club
5. Pulp Fiction


----------



## b0rt (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Anchorman
2. 40 Year Old Virgin
3. Longest Yard
4. Waterboy
5. Advent Children


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 28, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> I only got one movie...
> 
> 1. Passion of the Christ.
> 
> ...



What about 'Jesus Christ Superstar' and 'The Greatest Story Ever Told' ?


----------



## Darkmage8000 (Aug 28, 2006)

1. Lord of the Rings Trilogy
2. Gundam Wing : Endless Waltz
3. Pirates of the Caribbean
4. Shaun Of The Dead
5. Schindler's List


----------



## Akasuna_Sasori (Aug 29, 2006)

1.Tim Burton's The Nightmare before Christmas
2.Wayne's World
3.Tremors 1-4
4.Con-Air
5.Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## D?j? Vu (Aug 29, 2006)

1. The Legend of the Drunken Master
2. Donnie Darko
3. American History X
4. Ninja Scroll
5. Forrest Gump


----------



## ageofdarkness (Aug 29, 2006)

In no particular order:

Citizen Kane
Psycho
Children of Heaven
Les Diaboliques
Grave of the Fireflies

Honorable Mentions- The Seven Samurai
                            Sunrise
                            The General
                            The Gold Rush


----------



## WindWhisperBomb (Aug 29, 2006)

Spider-Man 2
Serenity
The Last Samurai
The 40-Year-Old-Virgin
X2:X-Men United


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 29, 2006)

Hard Boiled, must see for everyone
Glory
Snatch 
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 29, 2006)

1. The Green Mile
2. Air Force One
3. Advent Children (Does that count?)
4. American History X
5. Star Wars II

All I can think of right now.


----------



## SGL (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Breakfast Club
2. Spirited Away
3. School of Rock
4. Almost Famous
5. Bubble Boy


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

1.PoTC 2
2.Click
3.Spirited Away
4.My Neighbor Totoro
5.Hitch


----------



## Uzumaki_Ryu (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Tim Burton's The Corpse Bride
3. V for Venddta
4. Yu Yu Haksusao Polagesit Report
5. Spiderman 2


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 29, 2006)

I havent' really seen a movie that can define itself as the number 1.

2.) Seven Samurai
3.) Shaun of the Dead
4.) Oldboy
5.) Blazing Saddles


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 29, 2006)

In no real order...

1.)V for Vendetta
2.)Saving Private Ryan
3.)Gladiator
4.)Lord of the rings: The Return of the King
5.)Star Wars Episode III.


----------



## Taffer (Aug 29, 2006)

In no order:

Return of the King
Big Trouble in Little China
Spirited Away
Dark City
Life of Brian


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 29, 2006)

xD
I forgot Shaun of the Dead. <33
I freakin love that movie.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 1, 2006)

1. The Lion King
2. The Nightmare before Christmas
3. Enough( A movie for women everywhere!)
4. Oliver and Company( I'm such a big Kid)
5. Edward Scisorhands(sp?)


----------



## Yosha (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Malrats
2. Jay and silent bob strikeback
3. dogma
4. boondock saints
5. clock work orange


----------



## Oyasumi (Sep 1, 2006)

1. tombstone
2. pirates of the carribian
3. queen of the damned
4.interview with the vampire
5. happy gilmore


----------



## Heero (Sep 1, 2006)

1. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
2. X-men 3: The last stand
3. Spiderman 2
4. Blade 3
5. Crash


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 1, 2006)

Schindler's list

Tokyo monogatari

How green was my valley

The Lord of the Rings: The return of the King

Unforgiven


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ichii The Killer

S.O.A.P

Pulp Fiction

Reservoir Dogs

Jackie Brown


----------



## Unorthodox (Sep 1, 2006)

GoldenEye
The Last Samurai
Boondock Saints
Equilibrium
V for Vendetta


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

1. Re-Animator
2. Cat Soup
3. Donnie Darko
4. Night of the Living Dead (both versions)
5. Watership Down (1978 version)


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Sep 2, 2006)

1 Spirited Away
2 The Wizard of Oz
3 Charlie in The Chocolate Factory
4 Princess Monoke
5 Project A-Ko


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 3, 2006)

1.Ginger snaps (1 & 3)
2.Kill bill vol.1
3.Donnie Darko
4.House of 1000 corpses (1 & 2)
5.A clockwork orange


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 3, 2006)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Star Wars Trilogy
4. Snakes on a Plane
5. Donny Darko


----------



## Najaflow (Sep 4, 2006)

*Kill Bill 1 & 2
Titanic
LOTR Trilogy
Batman begins
I'Robot
*


----------



## FireCandy (Sep 4, 2006)

1) LOTR Trilogy
2) Kill Bill 1 & 2
3) Pulp Fiction
4) 40 days & 40 nights
5) Armagedon


----------



## Anarchy (May 31, 2007)

I think you can learn a good deal about some one's personality by the movies they love to watch over and over.

SO what are everyone's top 5 movies. Not the greatest movies ever made but your personal top 5 favorite movies?? And tell why if you want.

Mine are:

1. Animal House
2. Boondock Saints
3. Sin City
4. Big Lebowski
5. Tombstone


----------



## Squigi (May 31, 2007)

aww just 5? damn... well i cant really pick the best, but heres my random 5 fav movies of all time (i have like 10 lol)

Shaolin Soccer 
Hero
Drunken Master
Jingle All the Way
Kung-Pow

haha yea ~___~


----------



## Starber (May 31, 2007)

1. *Garden State*
2. *Anchorman*
3. *Dodgeball*
4. *A Walk to Remember*
5. *The Notebook*


----------



## November 11 (May 31, 2007)

Not in order. 
Sin City
Pirates of The Caribbean: Curse of The Black Pearl
300
Pulp Fiction
The Godfather


----------



## Hope (May 31, 2007)

Mine :

Lion King [I don't know theres just something about it]
Titanic
Troy
High school musical
the notebook


----------



## yonemura (May 31, 2007)

Tough. Here are mine:

-Happy Endings
-Smokin' Aces
-Scary Movie 3
-Mulan
-Vertigo


----------



## chrisp (May 31, 2007)

Not in order

Batman
The Matrix
Batman Begins
Borat
The Gladiator


----------



## DeepThought (May 31, 2007)

No order

- Shawshank Redemption
- Fight Club
- UHF
- Seven Samurai
- High Fidelity


----------



## Saosin (May 31, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
Stand by Me
RENT
Donnie Darko


----------



## Liengod (May 31, 2007)

Gladiator
Batman Begins
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch.
Children of Men


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2007)

1.Pirates of the Caribbean (1,2, and 3 tie)
2. The prestige 
3.300
4.Batman begins/Superman returns
5.....not sure..


----------



## ninjagirl426 (May 31, 2007)

1. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
2. Little Miss Sunshine
3. Anchorman
4. Garden State
5. V for Vendetta (although I like the comic more)


----------



## Shade Luka (May 31, 2007)

1 The Boondock Saints
2 Pirates Of the Caribbean (All of them)
3 Robin Hood (any of them)
4 Star Wars (any of them)
5 Tremors (1 and 4)


----------



## Anarchy (May 31, 2007)

ninjagirl426 said:


> 1. Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> 2. Little Miss Sunshine
> 3. Anchorman
> 4. Garden State
> 5. V for Vendetta (although I like the comic more)




I love Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I have that one at number 6.
?She?s a witch! She turned me into a newt.?
?A newt??
?Well I got better...?
Pure comedic genius


----------



## Magoichi (May 31, 2007)

No particular order:

Gladiator
Terminator 2
Top Gun
The Warriors
Aliens


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2007)

1. Back to the Future
2. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
3. Top Gun
4. American Psycho
5. Bad Boys

There are tons of other movies to list, but since I'm limited to 5 those are the 5 that came to mind right away.


----------



## Foretold (May 31, 2007)

Pirates Of the Caribbean (All )
Harry Potter(i'm a sucker for those movies)
Little Miss Sunshine(Grandfather is so funny)
Dodgeball
The Longest Yard


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 31, 2007)

Big Trouble In Little China
Aliens
Predator 
Terminator 2
Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Ash (May 31, 2007)

1- Star Trek: First Contact
2- Superman Returns (it's very close to first place though)
3- Resident Evil
4- Resident Evil: Apocalypse
5- Rent


----------



## Nena Trinity (May 31, 2007)

XD I'll post just for kicks. In no particular order:

Titanic
Pan's Labyrinth
Saving Private Ryan
The Exorcist
Halloween


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 1, 2007)

Spider-man
Boondock Saints-amazing movie
Collerateral-amazing movie
Carlito's Way(Al Pacino)
Scarface


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 1, 2007)

1)Deep Blue Sea
2)Meet the parents
3)Spiderman 3
4)POTC 3
5)Family Guy Movie

those are some good ones off the top of my head


----------



## YamiB. (Jun 1, 2007)

-Battle Royale
-Pan's Labyrinth
-Fight Club
-Star Wars IV
-Hot Fuzz


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 1, 2007)

Love and Basketball
Top Gun
X-men 2
Lion King
Waterboy (never gets tired of watching it)


----------



## sel (Jun 1, 2007)

La Haine
Run Lola Run
Thank you for Smoking
Snakes on a Plane
Kiss kiss Bang Band

Theyre in no order jsut my top 5


----------



## Shawn_D (Jun 1, 2007)

Tough question...

LOTR - all of them
The Matrix - only part 1
Fist of Legend - Jet Li!
Lone Wolf & Cub - all of them
EuroTrip - Scotty Doesn't Know  

I watch these movies the most...I think


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

1. The Rock
2. 300
3. Braveheart
4. Lord of the Rings (any of the 3)
5. The Matrix


----------



## kaiden (Jun 2, 2007)

Lords of dogtown.
Detroit Rock City.
Grind.
Tommy Boy.
The perfect score.


----------



## ninjagirl426 (Jun 5, 2007)

Anarchy said:


> I love Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I have that one at number 6.
> ?She?s a witch! She turned me into a newt.?
> ?A newt??
> ?Well I got better...?
> Pure comedic genius



"What floats?"

"Very small rocks."
"Churches! Churches!"
British humor is so full of win.


----------



## stardust (Jun 5, 2007)

In no particular order,
- Spirited Away
- The Nightmare Before Christmas
- Edward Scissorhands
- Moulin Rouge
- Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Wolfy (Jun 6, 2007)

This is an extremely difficult question to answer.
So, I'll do my best.


Seven
Reservoir Dogs
The Princess Bride
The Usual Suspects
V For Vendetta


----------



## Jayka (Jun 6, 2007)

In random order:
One flew over the Cuckoo's nest, Seven years in Tibet, Rain Man, Dirty Dancing and Dangerous Minds


----------



## PlayStation (Jun 6, 2007)

*random order:
-Spider-man 2
-PoTC: Curse of The Black Pearl..lol
-Mr. Bean's Holiday:thumb
-Harry Potter: The goblet of Fire
-Toy Story*


----------



## adenator (Jun 6, 2007)

1. Borat
2. Anchorman
3. Click
4. Scary movie 3
5. Steve-o out on bail


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 6, 2007)

Scarface
The Godfather Trilogy
Pulp Fiction
A Clockwork Orange
Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Jun 7, 2007)

1. Star Wars (All of them, especially the Luke Skywalker trilogy)
2. Anastasia (Personal favorite of mine)
3. Forrest Gump
4. Old School (Really funny. I enjoy it despite the fact that Ferrell went to USC)
5. Top Gun


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

i dont wanna think up a top 5 but tmnt the 2007 animated version was a good film.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 7, 2007)

Damn, I got so many favorites.  Hmmm

1. *Halloween 1+2+4+6*
2. *Kung Pow* (I watched this movie every single day for 2 years, never stopped laughing at some of the most insignificant shit on this movie)
3. *Hellraiser 1+2*
4. *Grandma's Boy*
5. *Half Baked* or any movie that has Chris Tucker in it


----------

